# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  MP3 Tag ID3

## Royd938

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis pas du tout sur d'tre sur le bon forum mais bon je me lance...
Voil, j'ai dvelopp une appli me permettant de modifier les TAG de fichier MP3. Mais quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment connatre la version des TAgs du fichier MP3. (v1 ou v1.1) ???

Merci d'avance...

----------


## nouanda

une id3 v1.1 contient le numero de piste apres le commentaire et avant le genre. dans la v1, pas de numero de piste.

ID3 v1
Comment 30 octets
Genre 1 octet

ID3 v1.1
Comment 28 Octet
Vide (zero)  1 Octet
Track 1 octet
Genre 1 Octet

donc si le 29eme octet vaut 0 et le 30eme est non nul, c'est la version 1.1

mais c'est vrai que c'est pas le bon forum. une rapide recherche sur google t'aurais donne la solution...

----------


## Royd938

Ah je comprends mieux mnt car j'ai trouv de la doc qui disait que le numro de track tait cod sur 2 octets dans la v1.1... Ok cool un grand merci

----------

